
Arguments for Eating Meat Debunked - pujjad
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jun/19/why-you-should-go-animal-free-arguments-in-favour-of-meat-eating-debunked-plant-based
======
cameron_b
poor logic like this should be reserved for Buzzfeed

